# iPhone 7 ou 8?



## jlchm (18 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,
Je ne connais pas grand chose aux smartphones c'est pourquoi j'aurais besoin de l'avis des spécialistes.
J'entends dire qu'il y a peu de différences entre un iPhone 7 et un iPhone 8 : 
qu'en est-il au juste?
on parle aussi de la faible capacité des batteries des iPhones qui nécessitent des recharges fréquentes : 
vrai ou faux?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## lostOzone (18 Mai 2018)

Le 8 a en plus la charge à induction, une alimentation mieux conçue et un processeur plus rapide. Le dos en verre oblige à mettre une coque. 
L’induction c’est très pratique et ça viens un peu palier a la faible autonomie des iPhone. Mais faut pas trop s’y tromper chez Samsung le S8 ou S9 font un peu mieux mais la différence n’est pas énorme. Et ils ne sont pas plus résistants aux chutes.


----------



## jlchm (19 Mai 2018)

lostOzone a dit:


> Le 8 a en plus la charge à induction, une alimentation mieux conçue et un processeur plus rapide. Le dos en verre oblige à mettre une coque.
> L’induction c’est très pratique et ça viens un peu palier a la faible autonomie des iPhone. Mais faut pas trop s’y tromper chez Samsung le S8 ou S9 font un peu mieux mais la différence n’est pas énorme. Et ils ne sont pas plus résistants aux chutes.


Bonjour lostOzone,
C'est bien ce que je pensais : autonomie faible des iPhones.
Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## jemmy1989 (29 Mai 2018)

L'iPhone 7 et l'iPhone 8 sont des appareils très similaires. En fin de compte, les principales différences techniques se résument à la puissance de traitement, la capacité de charge sans fil et une conception en verre. La principale chose qu'on aura besoin de peser contre est le prix. maintenant que l'iPhone 7 a reçu une réduction de prix, il est devenu une bonne option  pour ceux qui ne veulent pas débourser plus sur le dernier appareil haut de gamme d'Apple.


----------



## Apple.Geek (29 Mai 2018)

Très sincèrement, pour avoir eu le 7 pendant un an et testé le 8 pendant un mois, je ne vois personnellement pas de différences suffisantes pour justifier la différence de prix [emoji6]


----------



## Michael003 (31 Mai 2018)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Très sincèrement, pour avoir eu le 7 pendant un an et testé le 8 pendant un mois, je ne vois personnellement pas de différences suffisantes pour justifier la différence de prix [emoji6]



Complètement d'accord. Je connais pas les modèles normaux mais la version 7 Plus est excellente, si tu trouves de bon prix, faut pas hésiter à mon avis.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juin 2018)

L’iPhone 8 est intéressant pour un investissement « durée la plus longue possible ». Sinon le 7 peut faire parfaitement l’affaire.


----------



## Alino06 (4 Juin 2018)

jemmy1989 a dit:


> L'iPhone 7 et l'iPhone 8 sont des appareils très similaires. En fin de compte, les principales différences techniques se résument à la puissance de traitement, la capacité de charge sans fil et une conception en verre. La principale chose qu'on aura besoin de peser contre est le prix. maintenant que l'iPhone 7 a reçu une réduction de prix, il est devenu une bonne option  pour ceux qui ne veulent pas débourser plus sur le dernier appareil haut de gamme d'Apple.



J'ai 2 7 à la maison et on vient de prendre un 8 pour ma grande. (et moi j'ai un 8 Plus)

Au délà de la différence entre l'A11 et l'A10, il y a un rapport qualité prix qui n'est pas forcément toujours à l'avantage du 7, surtout quand on le prend avec un abonnement.

Pour moi chez Orange par exemple, l'iPhone 7 revenait avec un forfait à 35€ par mois à environ 320€ 
L'iPhone 8, lui était affiché à 410€.

90€ pour avoir la dernière version ? oui mais pas QUE, l'iPhone 7 est vendu avec 32GO, quand le 8 démarre à 64 !
Et là il n'y a pas photo, il vaut mieux partir sur la dernière version, qui en plus aura l'avantage de "tenir" plus longtemps. Il y a un vrai gap de puissance qui a été franchi avec l'A11, c'est pas négligeable


----------



## chronoflash (11 Juillet 2018)

Ce topic relance le débat sur iPhone année n versus iPhone année n-1. Tous les ans, Apple présente un et maintenant plusieurs nouveaux modèles de son produit phare, le meilleur iPhone qui n'ait jamais existé, le plus incroyable, le plus beau, le plus puissant, (Apple incrémente la numérotation du nouveau modèle d'1, le microprocesseur étant soumis à la même règle, c'est pas compliqué mais ça marche) reléguant ainsi le modèle de l'année précédente au rang de grosse daube alors que quelques mois auparavant c'était le plus révolutionnaire, le plus beau, le plus incroyable... Le nouvel aïfone est formidable, l'ancien devient fort minable. Inutile d'essayer de trouver ce qu'il a de nouveau, car la réponse figure dans la question. Or, sur le fond, rien ou peu de choses ne changent, si ce n'est le prix, plus élevé que le précédent, ce qui d'un point de vue marketing est logique, puisque c'est "le nouvel iPhone". Au passage, Apple prend le soin d'augmenter la capacité de stockage, question de mieux faire passer la pilule.

Je repense à l'iPhone 7 lors de sa présentation, le premier iPhone étanche, avec un beau noir de jais très sensible aux rayures qu'il fallait masquer à l'aide d'une coque de protection, mais que tout le monde s'arrachait à prix d'or sur un fameux site d'annonces car il était déjà en rupture avant même sa sortie, tout en faisant de l'auto-persuasion sur le bien-fondé de leur décision. Et je revois des photos et des vidéos de gens dans la piscine avec leur nouveau jouet, finalement pas si étanche que ça, logique, car non couvert par la garantie en cas de dommages causés lors d'une immersion, et tous ces débats stériles autour de cette fameuse norme IP 7 (sauf erreur mais peu importe, prière de ne pas relancer ce vieux débat SVP merci).

Puis vinrent ces accusations et ces plaintes pour "obsolescence programmée" à l'encontre d'Apple à cause des iPhones soit-disant ralentis. Or, il faut bien réaliser que dès lors qu'Apple sort un (et maintenant plusieurs) nouveaux modèles du même produit tous les ans, la firme fait déjà de l'"obsolescence programmée", mais on ne peut pas le leur reprocher ou les en empêcher, sauf de ne pas se laisser berner et d'avoir le sens critique suffisamment développé pour ne pas céder à une  stratégie purement marketing qui n'a rien à voir avec de l'innovation technologique, et de ne pas acheter systématiquement le "nouvel aïfone" parce que c'est le nouveau et qu'il va sous l'eau, qu'il est plus beau, et que c'est le plus cher, donc, par définition, le plus "haut de gamme", et que si on a le malheur de critiquer le nouvel aïfone c'est qu'on est jaloux parce qu'il est cher et qu'on n'a pas les moyens de se le payer...

J'avais cédé à l'iPhone 7 + à l'époque pour revenir revenir rapidement au 6S plus (pour plusieurs raisons que je ne détaillerai pas). Je le possède depuis maintenant 2 ans et j'en suis très satisfait. J'attends les iPhone 2018 sans grande illusion, à moins d'une nouveauté significative (un format réellement plus grand serait intéressant, mais cela est un critère subjectif je le reconnais). Je suis pragmatique et réalise que ce soir je suis rentré et il ne me restait plus qu'1% de batterie alors que l'année dernière à la même période, à fréquence d'usage identique, il me restait 30 %. Du coup à moins d'une révolution en septembre 2018, et non d'une évolution, je garderai mon iPhone 6S Plus de ringard avec son port jack et je profiterai de la promo d'Apple pour me faire remplacer la batterie.

Si tout le monde tenait le même raisonnement que moi, ils feraient la gueule chez Apple...


----------

